#ubuntu-africa 2015-05-18
<Kilos> helloo africa
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<Kilos> did luna fight with you for being lazy?
<elacheche> L00L Kilos.. No she's not.. You know when good things came all at once :) She has a new job in a far city from her home..
<Kilos> great news, tell her well done
<elacheche> OK :)
<Kilos> elacheche  dont you want to add this channel on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<stickyboy> https://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-2.0.txt
<elacheche> Kilos, F5 :D
<Kilos> elacheche  whats F5
<Kilos> o_O
<elacheche> Refressh the page :)
<elacheche> <Kilos> elacheche  dont you want to add this channel on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<elacheche> stickyboy, what about GPL2 ?.
<Kilos> elacheche  why ? its an approved channel
<elacheche> Kilos, ? why what?
<Kilos> elacheche  dont you want to add this channel on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> im lost again
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> Wanna try ctrl+f ?
<Kilos> no man i just want to see us there
<Kilos> well done lad
<elacheche> :) Everything is ok commander?
<Kilos> yessir ty
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> :D
<elacheche> You know what's messing in that page?
<Kilos> no?
<Kilos> comments
<stickyboy> elacheche: You're from Tunisia or?
<elacheche> A table of contents.. I add it.. If someone else from the CC thinks that I shouldn't so he'll ping me :D
<elacheche> stickyboy, yep, you're right :)
<elacheche> Kilos, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<elacheche> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList#IRC.2BAC8-ChannelList.2BAC8-Local.Local_Ubuntu_channels
<elacheche> nice to meet you stickyboy :p
<Kilos> what do you want me to see elacheche  ?
<Kilos> rtfs is hard work
<stickyboy> elacheche: I want to sleep on your couche.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> elacheche  it should have been done like the germany channels
<elacheche> loool stickyboy that's creepy! x) why you said that
<elacheche> What the germans did Kilos ?
<Kilos> they have germany the the loco channels in there
<elacheche> Kilos, didn't see it yet?
<elacheche> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList#IRC.2BAC8-ChannelList.2BAC8-Local.Local_Ubuntu_channels
<Kilos> yes but look down at germany
<elacheche> Ah! I see now Kilos..
<elacheche> No I'm against that! You know why?
<Kilos> whew i thought it was me sleeping
<Kilos> tell me man dont ask me
<elacheche> Because we don't speak the same languages.. I an end user from Tn, Dz, Mo, or Eg find that! And Came here will probably can't discuss with him.. Because he probably don't speak english.. and we don't understand his dialect..
<elacheche> That an example from just NORTH Africa..
<Kilos> ya thats good thinking
<Kilos> well done
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> Let only active and involved people come here → If they are actives and involved they should find their ways here alone ;:)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> we are supposed to be encouraging people to rebuilt the broken locos
<Pathfinder> elacheche: I agree with you bro
<Kilos> :)
<elacheche> Yeah! Active and involved people.. You can't ask an end user who don't give a **** about the community to re-run a broken loco :)
<Kilos> i agree
<elacheche> I really understand what you wanna do Kilos.. But after 3 years of running my LoCo I think that I know the real life of a LoCo manager who is struggling to get things up again..
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> all i can do is encourage and motivate
<elacheche> That's something that we need all to do.. But We need to find other ways too :)
<Kilos> yeah
<stickyboy> elacheche: I want to sleep on your couch just means I want to travel and see Tunisia. :D
<Kilos> well at least we have got to here and have a site
<Kilos> oh Pathfinder  have you seen the site?
<Pathfinder> yeah..checked out every link on the topic :)
<Kilos> cool, advertise
<Pathfinder> Nice UI btw
<stickyboy> Pathfinder: hipsters unite
<Kilos> bazaar and nikola
<stickyboy> Listen to you, Kilos!
<Kilos> lol stickyboy  you been quiet
<stickyboy> Kilos: I was busy reading the GPL!
<stickyboy> And calling people out. D:
<stickyboy> :D
<Pathfinder> stickyboy: Wewe .... Haha....That post of your blog on GPL violation is why I have you on my feedly :D :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Pathfinder  get the other ubuntu guys there to join us
<Kilos> hi philipballew
<elacheche> stickyboy, :D I understand now x)
<stickyboy> Pathfinder: It's a good read, eh?
<stickyboy> Gotta edjucate all teh people.
<Pathfinder> stickyboy: yeah man...I liked the way it stuck to the ubuntu theme colors ..... I heard you contributed some the the content..kudos man
<philipballew> Kilos, hey man
<Pathfinder> Kilos: will sure do
<Kilos> hi Benno-007
<stickyboy> Let me brave the flooded Nairobi streets and try to get home.
<Kilos> go safe stickyboy
<stickyboy> Thanks. :D
<Kilos> we need someone to laugh at
<Pathfinder> stickyboy: Hahahaha...so i am not the only one who is not soaking wet
<elacheche_anis> o/
<melodie> o/
#ubuntu-africa 2015-05-19
<Kilos> hello africa and philipballew
<philipballew> Kilos, hey man
<Kilos> hi lin
<lin> hi kilos
<inetpro> .
<Kilos> ..
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<psyatw> wow, it exists
<Kilos> what?
<psyatw> the channel
<Kilos> well duh! didnt you know about it long ago?
<Kilos> few months old now
<psyatw> no
<psyatw> because I wasn't around a few months ago
<Kilos> go see http://ubuntu-africa.info
<Kilos> refresh a few times and watch the change
<Kilos> beautiful site imo
<Kilos> and fast
<psyatw> I see that
<Kilos> the fly is a master
<psyatw> so that means Ubuntu is going to be translated into local African languages?
<psyatw> aha
<Kilos> we have guys here that help peeps with othe languages like french
<psyatw> that's good
<Kilos> psyatw  how did you find this channel then?
<psyatw> Kilos, I just looked at the backlog in #ubuntu-za when I got a little bit of time
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> please advertise the site with you friends all over
<psyatw> yes, I will
<Kilos> ty
<psyatw> my colleague is from Rwanda
<psyatw> and I have many friends from North Africa as well
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> they can all join here, many african locos still missing
<psyatw> yes
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<psyatw> I think his native languages are Swahili and some Rwandese language
<Kilos> i have got those to join
<Kilos> some seem dead
<psyatw> oh, I see
<melodie> hi
<Kilos> hi melodie
<melodie> hello Kilos !!
<melodie> how are you?
<Kilos> you catch me as im coming to say  night
<Kilos> im good ty and you?
<melodie> I'm a bit tired of the actual days without sun
<melodie> but I'm fine
<melodie> although longing for sun
<melodie> how are your community projects?
<Kilos> yeah sun is healthy , i spend some hours daily in the sun'
<melodie> nice!
<Kilos> still waiting for more to join
<melodie> how are you going to catch them? :)
<melodie> "free beer!!!" XD
<Kilos> im trying to get the site to show quicker in google searches
<Kilos> lol
<melodie> :p
<Kilos> the thing is to get contact, the site needs to show quick when peeps google ubuntu africa
<melodie> :)
<melodie> we can start a discussion about this some time in the next evenings if you want
<melodie> I'll try to come earlier
<Kilos> as long as you are well thats good though
<Kilos> i have some guys adding the link on their sites
<Kilos> actually the more people use the site the better
<Kilos> you must look after yourself melodie
<melodie> I have a idea for the coming years some day
<melodie> I'd like to visit linux users in different countries
<melodie> so visiting countries would be the goal
<melodie> linux users the pretext
<Kilos> expensive travelling, nowadays
<melodie> what isn't expensive nowadays?
<Kilos> lol yes
<Kilos> ok sleep tight melodie  , keep well
<melodie> hi lunapersa
<lunapersa> Hi melodie :)
<melodie> how is the weather where you are?
<melodie> lunapersa ?
<melodie> you don't want to tell me if you had sun?
<lunapersa> :D
<lunapersa> today  it's very  hot
<lunapersa> :(
<melodie> and here quite cold. Around 17° Celsius max. :-[
<lunapersa> where are u  from ?
<melodie> south west France, and you?
<lunapersa> Tunisia
<melodie> (I know, that would be eXtended (ubuntu-)Africa XD )
<lunapersa> tu parles le  français alors ?
<melodie> ok :)
<melodie> évidemment
<melodie> mais je ne parle pas le tunisien
<lunapersa> Parfait
<lunapersa> :D
<lunapersa> tu peux venir  chez moi
<lunapersa> :D
<melodie> et là je vais mourir de chaud ?
<melodie> il a fait combien chez toi ?
<lunapersa> non
<melodie> :)
<lunapersa> pas de tout
<melodie> tu as dit very hot, ça fait combien de degrés ça ?
<lunapersa> paske  c'est un climat mediterannéen
<melodie> tu es près de la mer ?
<lunapersa> 27
<melodie> oui 27 ça va encore
<lunapersa> ouii
<lunapersa> par rapport à nous  ça fait chaud
<lunapersa> par contre
<melodie> des fois ici en été ça dépasse les 30, ça frise les 38°, et pas assez d'air
<melodie> oui après c'est une question d'habitude
<lunapersa> ce n'est pas le mm  cas pour vous
<melodie> je suis vers le milieu des montagnes pyrénéennes, la mer est assez loin, genre plus de trois heures de route
<melodie> et on se baigne en maillot en Tunisie, ou bien on te regarde de travers si tu fais ça ?
<lunapersa> moi 5 mn uniquement
<lunapersa> j'habite  à mahdia
<melodie> je regarde sur maps.google :)
<lunapersa> je travaille  actuellement  à sousse
<melodie> tu fais le trajet tous les jours ?
<lunapersa> ouii
<melodie> tu ne m'as pas dit comment c'est considéré, la baignade à la plage ? :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> o/
<melodie> hello ubuntiste-msakni
<lunapersa> de quelle maniere
<melodie> with a bathing suit
<melodie> is it a problem for women?
<melodie> how is it socially considered?
<lunapersa> ah ok
<lunapersa> chaque  femme  est libre  de porter  ce quel  veut
<melodie> mais est-ce que la baignade en maillot de bain est quelque chose de mal considéré pour une femme ? (quelle que soit son origine)
<lunapersa> tout  depend  des gens
<melodie> d'accord
<lunapersa> ça differe d'une personne à une autre
<melodie> ça semble être une question difficile
<lunapersa> non
<lunapersa> paske  il y'a  des cultures  variées
<melodie> ah !
<melodie> intéressant
<melodie> tu bosses dans l'info, à Soussa ?
<lunapersa> oui
<melodie> chouette
<melodie> je sens que je vais m'expatrier pour bosser, un de ces jours :D
<lunapersa> :D
<lunapersa> tu vas  aller ou ?
<lunapersa> :p
<melodie> là où ils embauchent quelqu'un connaissant bien les systèmes linux
<melodie> où ? c'est une bonne question
<lunapersa> :D
<lunapersa> tu  sais
<lunapersa> moi  par ex  je  suis  chargée  de referencement
<ubuntiste-msakni> I think that you'll find more people who appreciate your Linux skills in Europe more than in Africa :(
<melodie> ubuntiste-msakni I mostly meet with people (irl) who use computer but deeply dislike it
<melodie> which is the main problem
<ubuntiste-msakni> melodie, you should use English to discuss anything with lunapersa.. she needs to practice it more than French.. :p :D
<melodie> lunapersa continue ?
<melodie> lunapersa do you agree with ubuntiste-msakni ?
<melodie> ubuntiste-msakni : continue is the same in French and in English, did you notice?
<elacheche> Yep :D
<melodie> :)
<melodie> I have plenty ideas to talk about, but I feel a bit tired this evening.
<melodie> kind of, I'd like to, but it seems a bit hard, given some tiredness
<elacheche> You should have some rest :)
<melodie> elacheche I will
<melodie> have you tried Bento Openbox latest versions?
<melodie> if not, I'll invite you to try them
<elacheche> Not yet melodie.. My personal laptop is too old to install any VM on it.. ANd At work am too busy for that too.. I'll try it as soon as I can have some free time.. Working on a new project and I'm almost out of the deadline x)
<melodie> omg deadlines are terrible
<elacheche> yep :D
<elacheche> lunapersa2, you still here!
<lunapersa2> :p
<lunapersa2> elacheche,  j'ai  une tache à faire
<melodie> elacheche lunapersa2 bonne nuit !
<lunapersa2> melodie,  bonne  nuit
<lunapersa2> prends soin de toi ^^
<melodie> merci, toi aussi :)
#ubuntu-africa 2015-05-20
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> elacheche  o/
<arnaudmez> hello Dear
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez
<arnaudmez> I hope everyone here is fine
<arnaudmez> I've got a challenge, a real challenge that only UB family can help with ...
<Kilos> go on arnaudmez
<Kilos> explain what you are doing  and what you need help with
<arnaudmez> I'm Busy setting up for my town (later my country) a Training center that aims to provide with good training on IT Products with a focus on Linux (Ubuntu to be the core product)
<elacheche> Awesome arnaudmez :) Good luck :) Where are you from? How can we help?
<arnaudmez> So, I'm actually facing a major challenge: Having my attendees to confirm their knowledges and skills by passing an online Exam/Test before they get delivered with Certificate of Attendance (which won't replace the official Cert. at all)
<arnaudmez> hi elacheche, Tx; I'm from Congo Brazzaville; above you will find my need
<arnaudmez> So, coming back to the need, if someone or few of peoples here build such a plateform or website to allow our peoples here to pass Skills confirmation Exam online, it would be great
<arnaudmez> the plateforme or website can even charge small amount of money it's not a problem for my team and me
<elacheche> arnaudmez, Your team will createthe content of that skills confirmation exam?
<arnaudmez> elacheche: Not at all
<elacheche> Who will create the content?
<arnaudmez> It must be based on official Linux/Ubuntu training program
<elacheche> Hold on a second..
<elacheche> Your creating a Linux Training and Certification Center, or I don't understand the case!
<arnaudmez> we will be training peoples based on official programs, we don't create but consolidate
<elacheche> arnaudmez, So you have already the exam content.. I mean that you're not looking for getting content from the NET too
<arnaudmez> elacheche: not a certification center but only a Training Center
<elacheche> Ah! I see :) so you need a plateform to simulate EXAMS!
<Kilos> arnaudmez  you speak french hey so does elacheche  , would that be easier for you
<arnaudmez> elacheche: now you got it !
<arnaudmez> the plateforme to be asking MQC and also be able to show a terminal where a student can actually execute commands related to the displayed exercice
<arnaudmez> Possible to get that ?
<elacheche> I have 2 questions for you arnaudmez that I believe can solve you problem
<arnaudmez> ok
<elacheche> Q1 → Do you know this https://www.edx.org/course/introduction-linux-linuxfoundationx-lfs101x-2 if NOT go ahead signup and take a try to pass the exam then tell me if this is your need
<elacheche> Try to pass the exam so you can try the plateform
<arnaudmez> Looks goo, elacheche:
<elacheche> Try to pass the exam so you can try the plateform in action..
<arnaudmez> i've seen this website days ago but just passed and never looked back
<elacheche> Are you trying it?
<arnaudmez> Not yet
<arnaudmez> I'm at work, will try it when back at home
<elacheche> Go ahead and try it right now :) don't be lazy :) I think that it's part of your work :) so you're not waisting your time :)
<elacheche> Anyway arnaudmez if that platefomr fits your needs you can use it.. It's Under Free Licence
<elacheche> Here is the FOSS project https://open.edx.org/ arnaudmez
<arnaudmez> Cool
<elacheche> Kilos, Did you passed this exam https://www.edx.org/course/introduction-linux-linuxfoundationx-lfs101x-2 ?
<Kilos> lol me
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> i am an irc greeter bot, not qualifications needed
<elacheche> Kilos, it's a very easy Test + free training.. I didn't see the training videos and I passed it 100% :D
<Kilos> yes man but thats your job
<Kilos> im a mechanice from the old days
<Kilos> mechanic
<elacheche> So it's an opprtunity to evalute your skills :) :D It's for free :) And the test don't take that long :) And you can come back to take it again if you failed :)
<Kilos> nono
<elacheche> haha :D OK as you like :)
<elacheche> Hope that it fits your needs arnaudmez
#ubuntu-africa 2015-05-21
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<eebrah> hello Kilos
<R0ok_> watsup Africa ??
<Kilos> hi there R0ok_  everything keeps moving on
<R0ok_> that's right Kilos...just having my ass being beaten up my go on heroku :(
<Kilos> :)
<R0ok_> me go app works fine locally but It can't deploy on heroku! to make matters worse, the heroku go-buildpacks have no documentation/examples
<Kilos> maybe someone will come up with an answer, sucks when there is no documentation
<Kilos> when you got it working post the How To somewhere for the next poor guy
<R0ok_> Kilos: yea man! i feel like this guy right now -> https://xkcd.com/979/
<Kilos> haha
<elacheche> o/
<pieter2627> o/ elacheche
<elacheche> hey pieter2627 :)
<Kilos> hi pieter2627
<pieter2627> Ooi oi oom Kilos
<Kilos> gaanit?
<pieter2627> great thanks, en self?
<Kilos> alive and kicking
<pieter2627> to be effective one should use all body parts, so were is the punching :p
<Kilos> they do the typing
<Kilos> we need to find guys with sites so we can have this site link in them all
<pieter2627> oh and feet kicking the generator to keep the pc alive
<pieter2627> :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wish we had a genny at times
<pieter2627> genny or genie?
<Kilos> generator, could do with a genie here to make magic power for me
 * pieter2627 rofl
<Kilos> i need some of these http://mybroadband.co.za/news/energy/126974-tesla-powerwall-good-news-for-south-africa.html
<pieter2627> i think SA need to explore and improve this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rwa26CXG1fc
<Kilos> but you need to be rich o afford them
<pieter2627> yip, but South Africans should find affordable solutions soon
<Kilos> lets hope
<R0ok_> & its pretty much big too...I guess those powerwall images are not to scale
<Kilos> no but it seems to be the answer to countries with power problems
<R0ok_> didn't know school kids in ZA can cause internet speeds to go down after 3pm when they leave school :)
<R0ok_> well, some dude from ZA told us that..lol
<Kilos> o/
<melodie> hi!
<Kilos> how are yu girl?
<Kilos> you
<melodie> I a longing for some sun
<melodie> it's still cold here
<Kilos> lol
<melodie> don't laugh my fingers are cold and I am considering moving to a laptop to get some heat under the hands
<melodie> a T30 where I am now installing the newest Bento Trusty !
<Kilos> lol my hands and feet are also cold, i hate winter
<melodie> may is supposed to be spring here
<Kilos> yeah and we autumn
<melodie> hi Benno-007
<melodie> hello ubuntiste-msakni !
<ubuntiste-msakni> Hey melodie :)
<melodie> I have seen you added a new status on Linkedin, congrats for your membership!
<ubuntiste-msakni> Thanks melodie :)
<melodie> so now you are a member, what do you plan to do with your membership next?
<melodie> any idea?
<ubuntiste-msakni> melodie, Actually the new one is the membership of the membership board :D I was a ubuntu member for  a year now :)
<melodie> oh good
<melodie> do you think I should apply for membership? What is required to be a member?
<ubuntiste-msakni> Yeah! Why not! I believe that kilos, will support that too! He's a board member too
<melodie> wao !
<melodie> I will need advice you know
<ubuntiste-msakni> Some guys from the phillw channel are too
<melodie> I know they are
<melodie> just I never considered applying until I saw several persons who were involved just since a few years, while I was registered on launchpad since... 2005
<ubuntiste-msakni> melodie, take a look → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<melodie> I was distro hoppping and learning about how gnu/linux systems work
<ubuntiste-msakni> This are the benifits of the membership https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<melodie> this part: " it is rare for applications to be accepted from people contributing for less than 6 months." makes me wonder
<melodie> how is that? https://launchpad.net/~meets
<ubuntiste-msakni> I think that the main thing to do is to show that you're involved in the community, you prove that by showing us some list with how you was involved and some testimonials from community memebrs you worked with..
<ubuntiste-msakni> All that in a wiki page, mine as an example → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/elacheche
<ubuntiste-msakni> melodie, we don't mesure the contribution time via LP.. Many are contributing outside LP on NON-Technical projects..
<melodie> I am a butterfly, I work with people upstream and report bugs besides doing Bento Openbox for the users
<melodie> here is my own wiki presentation, do you think it's good enough? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/melodie
<melodie> or not complete enough?
<ubuntiste-msakni> You can ask those people to write testimonials for you in your wiki and ask them to come to the meeting and support you :)
<melodie> you don't tell me if you think I say enough in my presentation or not enough?
<melodie> perhaps it's not complete enough?
<ubuntiste-msakni> Add some details about your TECHNICAL and NON-TECHNICAL contributions :) And ask for the testimonials :) You know belkinsa? She's one of the board too she can advice you better on the wiki content :) I'm new to the board I don't like to under or over evaluate you wiki :D
<melodie> I never ask advice from one person only, so you can feel free to give me some :)
<melodie> do you know you have been my very first contact on linkedin? that should count for something
<melodie> :D
<ubuntiste-msakni> To be honest with you melodie I'm not in a good mental situation that I can read the all the wiki :D x) I'm so sleepy and have a hangover.. And tomorrow have a meeting of all the company colleegues and board x) So I can think only about sleeping x)
<ubuntiste-msakni> HAhaha :D Yeah I knew that am the 1st one on linkedin x)
<melodie> :)
<melodie> ubuntiste-msakni ok, you need to rest I get that. you will have a good night sleep and attend to your professional meeting fully fit tomorrow
<melodie> the secret for that: while getting asleep, think about pleasant things!
<melodie> and thank you very much for your advice and pointers
<ubuntiste-msakni> You're welcome :) And good luck :)
<melodie> no problem, I'll walk my way :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> BTW, kilos was pushing the board to add a new slot for the membership meetings by 20UTC.. I'll add it to the wiki soon :) I think that this will fit better with you more than the 22UTC one :D isn't it?
#ubuntu-africa 2015-05-22
<Kilos> hello africa
<elacheche> Hey Kilos !
<Kilos> hi elacheche
 * Kilos waiting for you to add the extra time
<elacheche> I know Kilos :( I had a very important meeting this morning, I just come from there.. And still have many others till the end of the day.. I'll finish it asap.. I was about to add it last night but I find that I need to change more than one wiki, and send emails to CC, news and board.. Anyway.. Need you to check the logs http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/05/21/%23ubuntu-africa.html I had an interessting discussion with melodie last
<elacheche> night
<Kilos> o0k ty
<Kilos> aha
<elacheche> see!
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> i am using one of her bento ubuntu here, works well
<Kilos> but the 12.04 one
<Kilos> made for older pcs, ubuntu with dropbox
<elacheche> cool..
<elacheche> You mean OpenBox
<Kilos> yaya that thing
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i mget my boxes mixed up
<Kilos> QA  coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<elacheche> you"re reading my mind Kilos :'(
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> A busy day :'(
<Kilos> oh well weekend now
<Kilos> ohi superfly
<elacheche> Not yet.. And I don't have a "weekend".. I have exams durign the weekends..
<Kilos> oh my
<superfly> Hi Kilos
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA  ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<Kilos> spotty  ping
<spotty> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> spotty  ping
<spotty> pong
<Kilos> google Ubuntu Linux Africa
<Kilos> ai!
#ubuntu-africa 2015-05-23
<Kilos> morning africa
<elacheche_anis> Kilos, !!
<Kilos> hi elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> Check your inbox.. Hope that they don't kick me out of the membership board & the whole community x)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lemme see
<elacheche_anis> x)
<Kilos> no one can say anything man
<Kilos> wait im looking
<Kilos> well done
<elacheche_anis> hahah x) :D Will see about that.. I sent that email to the memebrship board ml, the CC ml and the news ml x)
<Kilos> ill reply now
<Kilos> good man
<elacheche_anis> Wanna reply to Our ML and CC too?
<elacheche_anis> Or the 3 of them will be good too x)
<Kilos> the cc see out mails
<Kilos> they just step in when they disagree with something
 * elacheche_anis is lazy but always try to do what he said that he'll do :p ;)
<elacheche_anis> Cool :)
<Kilos> ty well done. I dont think anyone will even reply
<elacheche_anis> :) Before making those changes I added my blog to the planet, so maybe I'll blog about the news tonight, if no one will disagree x) :D Did you created a new blog?
<Kilos> no i dunno how
<Kilos> where do you create it
<elacheche_anis> How did you started your old blogs?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> someone told me where to join that place
<elacheche_anis> Ah! I see! And did you liked that place? or you wanna join a new one? :D
<Kilos> blogspot.com
<Kilos> yes it worked  and google sees it fine, maybe ill start a new one there
<Kilos> do you just link it from planet
<elacheche_anis> There is many ways to create a blog :) You can make it via a Blog services provider, like blogspot, wordpress, tumblr or anything else, or you can get a webhosting and host your own blog :D
<Kilos> nono man easy way is best for me, i think i saw a place to start a new blog by my old one
<Kilos> ill let you know
<elacheche_anis> I can't link it for you :) You should make it by yourself :) It's pretty simple to do :)
<Kilos> i have to watch rugby now with my daughter
<Kilos> let me firsat start the blog
<elacheche_anis> OK, when you start a new blog ping me if you need help linking int the the planet.. Have fun :D
<Kilos> cool ty
<Kilos>  well done
<elacheche_anis> sigh
#ubuntu-africa 2015-05-24
<Kilos> hello africa
<melodie> hello, salut
<Kilos> hi melodie
<melodie> hi Kilos
<melodie> how is it going?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<melodie> cd
<Kilos> cd?
<melodie> struggling with a detail in a bento sushi :p
<Kilos> oh my
<melodie> me thinks because of a missing { in a file, I ended with the wrong setup for the panel ^^
<Kilos> who helps you?
<melodie> mc (midnight commander) diff, man diff ...
<melodie> grep also and grep -r ! :D
<Kilos> ouch
<melodie> this is the kind of detail I'm used to squeeze by myself.
<Kilos> good girl
<melodie> now I have to update-initramfs -u to redo the initrd and then restart the generation of the iso (using ubuntu builder from a ppa )
<melodie> and in a few minutes a new ISO will be cooked, thanks to the Ubuntu Builder program
<Kilos> clever
<melodie> oh Kilos I wanted to ask a question from you: have you met with Ubuntu Linux users from Mali since you started the project?
<Kilos> that one you told me about came online for a bit then went off again
<Kilos> i greeted him but he didnt answer
<melodie> if it's about alphad, he is from Ivoria, not Mali
<Kilos> wake them all up and tell them to come here
<melodie> well maybe he was busy on something else when he logged in, he generally pops up late at #linuxvillage when he does come, we talk briefly
<Kilos> these peeps in africa all use facebook and twitter
<melodie> aha
<melodie> do you use any of the two as well?
<Kilos> ive seen alphad a few times but he just lurks as well
<Kilos> i have accounts but dont like facebook much
<melodie> that's a start
<Kilos> im sharpeys on twitter
<melodie> I don't like it much either, but perhaps could you use them to drag people over here
<melodie> maybe start a "ubuntu-africa" page there?
<Kilos> i normally only tweet when i want to complain to my isp
<Kilos> i have advertised the links on both and also G+
<melodie> I don't do any : I do it on WordPress, and I have configured the plugin offered by the WordPress company to tweet/facebook/google+ and more for me
<Kilos> i also started a new blog to help
<Kilos> http://kilosubuntu.blogspot.com
<melodie> when I send a post over the web it's pushed in several places, including linkedin for some of them (I use several wordpress sites/blogs for different kinds of topic categories)
<melodie> I don't know about blogspot blogs, other than saying your content does not belong to you
<Kilos> i dont use wordpress for anything, its for clever peeps
<melodie> no, it's very easy
<melodie> you just need to get started gently
<Kilos> nono im trying to learn html as well so head full
<melodie> with let's say, a author role, so you don't have too much to watch inside
<melodie> html
<melodie> <html>
<melodie> <head>
<Kilos> ya that
<melodie> <body>
<melodie> </body>
<melodie> </head>
<melodie> after
<melodie> <head>
<melodie> then after body:
<melodie> <footer>
<melodie> </footer>
<melodie> you have your html
<melodie> div are for some blocks
<Kilos> http://htmldog.com/guides/html/beginner/ im trying from here, but i dont remember things so its quite a job
<melodie> span also is a kind of block, a bit different
<Kilos> only thing i remember so far is <html>
<melodie> in the WordPress editor, tinymce, there is a side "wysiwyg" and a side "html" (2 tabs)
<melodie> I know a tool for you wait a sec
<melodie> well, <html> is the start, then you need a header : that will be the top of the screen and at the bottom of the screen, a footer:
<Kilos> i have no short term memory so its just by repetition that things eventually take hold
<melodie> just think "head" "body" "feet" and you have your scheme
<melodie> above html you have the hair:
<melodie> some declaration of doctype that is
<melodie> Kilos there here is your tool! http://www.tinymce.com/
<Kilos> ty let me go see
<melodie> you can edit texts in the editor directly on that page and then see what the html code produced look like
<melodie> and even use it
<Kilos> lol
<melodie> this is the editor used in fact in WordPress
<melodie> and it's free software
<Kilos> i use kate
<Kilos> you too far ahead of me
<melodie> kate is very difficult
<Kilos> well its part of kde and thats what i use so far but im still learning
<melodie> let me try this:
<melodie> Kate is very difficult
<Kilos> lol
<melodie> in the editor once type as is, you click on the right button for source code and you get:
<melodie> <p>Kate is very difficult</p>
<melodie> <p>&nbsp;</p>
<melodie> so you see first what you want to show on a web page
<melodie> then you see what it is at first before the engine of the web browser had changed it to a readable text
<Kilos> ok
<melodie> this part: <p>&nbsp;</p>
<melodie> is just an empty line after the text
<melodie> from the experience, you can deduce how to write html
<Kilos> thats all ugly stuff still to me
<melodie> <p></p> for paragraphs of course
<melodie> well the <> take for name tags
<melodie> in french "balises"
<melodie> that's for the web browsers to be able to produce web pages, using html or processed php, or asp... ruby... python... whatever language is used in a website
<Kilos> still too much to understand, but ill get there one day
<melodie> what you can retain, is that after html code is produced there are many ways to put it in use.
<melodie> which is not really your concern right now of course
<Kilos> yeah
<melodie> but if you learn html ultimately it is to make something of it, in order to communicate
<Kilos> when i get stuck i ask the guys to help me
<melodie> and I know very very little of html, but yet enough to sort out the mess when I have used too much wysywig in wordpress, so I would say it is convenient to understand how it works.
<melodie> so do I... :D
<Kilos> i had this site for some time now with nothing in it now i have the africa site linked in it
<Kilos> https://sites.google.com/site/mileyssite/
<melodie> yes!
<Kilos> all i wanted is for google to see the site in its searches
<melodie> ok
<melodie> do you know Libreoffice can produce html pages?
<Kilos> no i never use office stuff
<melodie> I have tried with OpenOffice long ago, the code was somehow ugly looking, but for one or two static pages you don't really mind.
<melodie> I had tried Amaya also several times, it's a tool from a W3C team, but it's a huge piece of code that just doesn't work (crashes)
<Kilos> lol
<melodie> perhaps would it work in Windows... there are versions for both linux and windows
<Kilos> i only use windows to fix kids laptops
<melodie> I had pulled a template using it, and did a few tutorials to include in a distro in the paste years
<melodie> I almost never use Windows, same, only to fix people's machines
<Kilos> i like 12.04 bento
<Kilos> everything is working fine
<Kilos> it even sees my d-link modem the ubuntu doesnt
<melodie> here is one:
<melodie> http://phillw.net/isos/bento-ubuntu-remix/misc/Documentations/PCLinuxOS/Documentation/aide_installation/fr/aide_installation.html
<melodie> for network I have installed all possible and imaginable packages in the Bento versions
<melodie> that comes from my former experience at PCLinuxOS
<Kilos> ah
<melodie> make the things as easy as possible for the end users, make the distro work out of the box
<Kilos> yes
<melodie> as much as possible… considering the huuuuge variety of components used to build computers
<Kilos> its a massive job, thats why i said the other day you should just do it for lts
<melodie> Kilos if you browse the page of the link I gave you above, you will see the screenshots of the very first spin I had done with pclinuxos : it was the distro just provided in French instead of in English (which could be difficult as they remove all languages and docs to make more programs fit in the official version)
<melodie> and you will see pictures of backgrounds, with a cat looking up :D (from the kde-look.org graphics project)
<melodie> that was end 2009 ^^
<Kilos> you have too much time on your hands
<melodie> I do it for LTS, just I am foreseeing some progress for the next LTS in 2016 so I need to follow the versions in between, at least in my current setup and provide test versions on the web under the shape of small isos
<melodie> I don't have it, I take the time
<melodie> I have a goal
<Kilos> whats the goal
<melodie> I started only 10 years ago with just one knowledge : typing on a keybaord
<Kilos> you too clever for me
<melodie> my goal is to learn as much as possible and get a job with a decent salary, doing what I like doing, with computer skills
<Kilos> aha, good goal
<melodie> I didn't have an accident as you did, so I am a bit more lucky, however there are other skills and gifts you have which I probably dont. :)
<Kilos> no i dont think so
<Kilos> oh i can fix cars and tractors
<Kilos> and say what diseases affect cattle and sheep and how to cure them
<melodie> you can gather communities, help your sister with the sheep, that should count for something!
<melodie> :)
<Kilos> lol
<melodie> Kilos now from this page:
<melodie> http://phillw.net/isos/bento-ubuntu-remix/misc/Documentations/PCLinuxOS/Documentation/aide_installation/fr/aide_installation.html
<melodie> you might want to do a right-click, select "display source" and keep a copy of the source, which you could use as a template to play with it.
<melodie> hi elacheche_anis !
<melodie> I got your memo, thanks!
<Kilos> nono no source for me,
<melodie> XD
<Kilos> elacheche_anis  loafer
<melodie> ok
<Kilos> you peeps make me old with all the source and code
<melodie> Kilos the sources contain comments: this is what helps you understand parts of the code
<melodie> and the source of this page has some comments too :)
<melodie> even some I added at the time
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche_anis> o/
 * elacheche_anis is  sleepy 
<melodie> the comments are written in plain text so you can read them with no pain
<melodie> elacheche_anis didn't do a nap?
<Kilos> he naps all the time
<melodie> Kilos the { missing : that was my issue!
<melodie> oh wao, redid the iso 3 times XD
<Kilos> wow
<melodie> it was finding the error and was falling back on the default lxpanel setup from the lxde project. so ugly!
<Kilos> thats the thing every character has another meaning
<Kilos> { and [
<melodie> well, one missing bracket to close a block of text and done: the system does not understand anymore what to do
<Kilos> ha he gave up
<melodie> i think his connection gave up
<melodie> what do you think?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> he will be back
<Kilos> big problem all over, bad connections
<melodie> the big companies are too busy using them to gather the Big Data to exploit our information. It's their fault!
<melodie> and governements! :D
<Kilos> yea
<melodie> Kilos the version number was wrong, I redo the iso
<Kilos> ouch
<melodie> 14.04.1 sayd lsb_release -d
<melodie> it's .2
<melodie> XD
<melodie> I always keep the last version before I redo, incase something goes wrong in the next, I have a fallback
<melodie> I push it in a TMP directory I did in my home
<melodie> Kilos that's it, the iso it good to go now!
<Kilos> good girl well done
<melodie> uploading now, and will redo the x86_64
<melodie> I have done some digging in "man diff" to find what I did different in i386 and there, so I put both on the same level - the filesystem.manifest created in the iso allows seeing what packages are installed, and diff has handy options to see fast what is better on one side an other
<Kilos> ok
<melodie> Kilos a few pics?
<Kilos> ok
<melodie> http://linuxvillage.org/wp-content/uploads/images/2-en-sushi-trusty-rc.png
<Kilos> then i go sleep
<melodie> http://linuxvillage.org/wp-content/uploads/images/sushi-trusty-rc.png
<melodie> this one is a session in French
<melodie> http://linuxvillage.org/wp-content/uploads/images/en-sushi-trusty-rc.png
<melodie> http://linuxvillage.org/wp-content/uploads/images/2-sushi-trusty-rc.png
<Kilos> wow looks good melodie
<melodie> :)
<melodie> thanks
<Kilos> keep up the good work
<melodie> I hope it will work well in folks machines too
<melodie> yes
<melodie> will try
<melodie> is it 8 pm your time or later?
<Kilos> ok then , ty for sharing with me
<melodie> welcome!
<Kilos> yah im tired
<melodie> always happy to share with foss users
<Kilos> lol
<melodie> :)
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<melodie> ok
<Kilos> :D
<melodie> :)
<Kilos> be good
<melodie> be good too (what time is it your time now?)
<Kilos> 8.07 pm
<melodie> same here
<melodie> so you go sleep very early
<Kilos> nono but im tired more today, head not happy
<melodie> ok
<melodie> take good care
<Kilos> slepp tight
<Kilos> ty i will
<melodie> :)
<superfly> Anyone here ever set up a network bridge using network manager?
<superfly> All the guides I've seen and followed don't work for me
<superfly> heh, not to worry, a reboot fixed it
<superfly> -_-
#ubuntu-africa 2016-05-23
<elacheche> Morning folks! Kilos :) theShirbiny sorry I was AFK → It was my weddign
<Kilos> hi elacheche congrats sir
<elacheche> thx Kilos
<Kilos> hi guys
<Kilos> didnt we have someone here from uganda a while back?
<Kilos> sleep tight africa
<theShirbiny> elacheche, congrats :)
#ubuntu-africa 2016-05-24
<elacheche> thx theShirbiny :)
<Kilos> hi elacheche and all others
<Kilos> ill be scarce, lots of outside work
<elacheche> hey Kilos
<acetakwas> :)
<acetakwas> Hope everyone's goof in here?
<acetakwas> s/goof/good
<Kilos> hi acetakwas CraigZim
<CraigZim> hi Kilos
#ubuntu-africa 2016-05-25
<theShirbiny> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNNNNING AFRICAAA!
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
<Kilos> you are early urbanslug
<Kilos> are you well
<urbanslug> Kilos: Dude
<urbanslug> We really need to talk.
<urbanslug> Maybe even google hangouts
<Kilos> i dont have data for that  lad
<Kilos> whats the prob
<Kilos> just busy atm, will ping you
<Kilos> hi ongolaBoy
<Kilos> i go take sheep to pastures
<Na3iL> Hello Africa o/
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
#ubuntu-africa 2016-05-26
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
<pavlushka> Missed you guys!
<Kilos> you were missing not us
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> hi Na3iL and other peeps in africa
<Na3iL> Hello Kilos
<Na3iL> Hello Africa
<Na3iL> How are you Kilos
<Kilos> im ok ty lad, and you?
<Na3iL> I am okay too :D
<Kilos> :D
<Na3iL> I just handling some tasks in the work and I am almost surounded by GNU/linux guys and gals :D
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> have they involved you with helping sort the wiki yet?
<Kilos> it seems faster here by me but a hassle for new applicants for membership
<Na3iL> Yep, am thinking about the wiki and marwen from Tunisia will help me too
<Kilos> cool
#ubuntu-africa 2017-05-25
<Kilos> helloooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2018-05-26
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2019-05-24
<melodie> hello!
